

How Good Names Can Help Products Succeed - aytekin
https://medium.com/p/5e98414cbcc4

======
aytekin
I've first heard about these apps from Hacker News. Both Docker and Hemingway
App became front page news here. They are definitely great products but also
they both have great names which tell stories.

